# Birthday Cards Benalmadena



## RichieF (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone know where I can buy an English birthday card in Benalmadena (preferably in near the harbor)

Thanks


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

RichieF said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does anyone know where I can buy an English birthday card in Benalmadena (preferably in near the harbor)
> 
> Thanks


You will have to go to a shop that sells English stuff - the Spanish don't usually waste their money on them. Suggest you go to Fuengirola where there is an Iceland which does sell English birthday cards.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Buy some crayons and be creative


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Elyles said:


> Buy some crayons and be creative


he/she may be to young to remember old crafts. Alternatively there is always Jacquie Lawson Cards | Greeting Cards and Animated e-cards


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

RichieF said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does anyone know where I can buy an English birthday card in Benalmadena (preferably in near the harbor)
> 
> Thanks


Best bet would be the main road near the harbour & look for a chinese shop (lots of them) 
Lots of Spanish shops stock birthday cards so if you do not mind a Spanish one ?


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah, good idea. I actually like the China stores. It reminds me of WalMart in the US, only poorer quality. We have a couple here in town. I like going there for hardware stuff and don't drive to do it. In the US I would sometimes drive to WalMart a few times a day when working on home projects. Also, according to the locals, the China stores here is where the shoplifters go. When first arriving, they would follow me around in the store and I thought it was a cultural thing. Now, the daughter of the owner always says hello to me in English. Lots off the subject here but the China store has most everything and may have birthday cards but I imagine they will be in Spanish.


----------

